# Leavitt & Pierce - Cake Box



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

First review, be gentle 

I picked up an ounce of this bulk blend on the advice of a staff member when I was last in Leavitt & Pierce, Cambridge MA. 
The jar/bag aroma is quite interesting - reminds me a lot of English christmas cake - raisins, with a rich dark base. No latakia is evident to my smell - just what looks to be a burley/Virgina blend.

The blend was quite moist - too much so in my mind, so I let a bowlful sit for a good 20 minutes before packing, and even then I ended up with slightly sticky fingers after packing via the Frank method. 
Initial light was fairly easy - although during smoking relights were pretty frequent - I'm not sure due to the moisture content or my bad packing.
Flavour was mild - I caught notes of the pre-light cake taste, but they were pretty fleeting. Aside from that there was mostly a little Burley to be detected - although the room aroma was really very good.

This blend had to be smoked very slowly - a lot of gurgling/moisture developed otherwise, but I suspect the initial moisture content may to be blame there.

Overall - a mild, inoffensive blend, one that left a very plesant room smell, although left a lot to be desired in the strength/flavour department. 
I probably will not bother picking up more of this one once I run out


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Great review! Keep em coming!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice review newbies to the pipe like myself really look forward to reviews thank you Sir!ipe:


----------

